# Algumas Fotos De Fevereiro  2008



## ajrebelo (20 Fev 2008 às 23:53)

boas

aqui deixo algumas fotos, que tenho tirado neste mês de Fevereiro de 2008 






































abraços


----------



## Rog (21 Fev 2008 às 00:34)

*Re: Algumas Fotos De Fevereiro De 2008*

Boas fotos


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2008 às 04:09)

Belas imagensParabens


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2008 às 08:04)

Belas fotos!!

Parabens! Boa reportagem!


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2008 às 11:09)

boas fotos


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2008 às 11:19)

Muito bem!!


----------



## henriquesillva (21 Fev 2008 às 21:07)

*Fotos 5 *****

(Grande sensibilidade fotográfica )*


----------



## Nuno (22 Fev 2008 às 00:29)

Amigo Rebelo como sempre grandes fotos como já nos habituaste-nos  Continua companheiro


----------

